# Dimension at seed down



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I thought this was interesting

https://youtu.be/ZEE5ZDXe-TI


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice find, and interesting result.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been wondering about this, nice to see someone tried it. Is anyone aware of studies done on this topic? I'm curious about prodiamine and perennial ryegrass.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@ryeguy the prodiamine label says something about overseeding ryegrass I think 6 or 8 weeks after a prodiamine application. I'd have to double check the label to be sure


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes, very interesting and good timing for me. I plan to put down fall preM dimension next month, but wasn't going to overseed. But, this video got me curious. I'll overseed some KY-31 in the summer stress dead brown areas that are near around the house when I put down the dimension yard application. If the seeds don't germinate or sustain growth, won't be a big loss.


----------

